# Floating Fortress Map (images)



## lgburton (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, while browsing around threads, i saw a request in phineas' thread of 100 maps for a floating castle.

and, mysteriously, i was very bored at work. and i happen to have CC2 loaded on my laptop which i take to work.

here's the results. like phin, i've left the maps un-numbered so that GM's can choose what encounters to put where.

here's the results:











if you'd like a higher (yet still printer-friendly) resolution map of each floor click on the links that follow.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/lgburton/Floating%20Fortress/floating-fortress-1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/lgburton/Floating%20Fortress/floating-fortress-2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/lgburton/Floating%20Fortress/floating-fortress-3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/lgburton/Floating%20Fortress/floating-fortress-b1.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v722/lgburton/Floating%20Fortress/floating-fortress-b2.jpg

i'll also take requests if anyone wants anything else specific.

Cheers!


----------



## lgburton (Apr 20, 2005)

blah, map errata:

what is entitled "third basement" should really be entitled second basement. i'll get around to fixing the image soon


----------



## Sigurd (Apr 20, 2005)

*would you be willing to post the CC2?*

Like the map but I'm more interested in how you did it.


Any pointers.


Would you post the CC2 map?

S


----------



## Bobitron (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice work! Thanks for taking the time to post them.


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 20, 2005)

Nice. I really like it, and stuff like that is extremely valuable to my game.


----------



## lgburton (Apr 20, 2005)

Sigurd said:
			
		

> Like the map but I'm more interested in how you did it.
> 
> 
> Any pointers.
> ...




I can post a map file at some point (on wrong computer right now), though i don't have a suitable map file of the whole complex. i did each floor map in a different file, then photoshopped the whole thing together with text. i've found it's easier to use an external image editor for adding text / arranging, and getting the correct sizing.

in terms of learning CC2, there's 2 things that help: reading the manual, and practice.

oh, and more practice. the program has an incredibly steep learning curve.


----------



## horrigan666 (Apr 22, 2005)

Cool really needed it. You saved my life and my characters life to.


----------



## Sunaj2k3 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Levitating lairs and flying fortresses...*

A very nice set of maps, LGBurton.  Although the first floating fortress encounter happened to my pc's last July, consider yours "yoinked", for they haven't slain all the giants in my campaign yet, not by far.  If thats what you produce when "bored", I shudder to think what a "serious" effort would come up with  

I noticed you were taking requests.  I have other campaigns and encounters that could use the skills of a good cartographer, so here are some map proposals to mull over:

1.  An underground level or two connected to a few circular aboveground levels in a giant sequoia/tree.  Better yet, you could split the aboveground levels between two or three giant trees, connecting them by rope bridges--I've always wanted to see a Swiss Family Robinson on crack dungeon.

2.  A sewer network in a shady section of town meaning that there are numerous tunnels, secret passages, lairs, and mini-dungeons, some of which connect to the cellers of various dwellings.  Phineas did something akin to this with his three map Undercellar set, but I was looking for something with a more explicit sewer/tunnel rat feel to it.

3.  A ruined stone city in the jungle with one temple that has numerous traps, mazes, and pits on one or two underground levels.  I've always wanted to do an Indiana Jones style dungeon crawl.

4.  A series of underwater domes linked with tunnels and dungeons underneath.  Something that could serve as the base of either an eccentric water mage or sinister water based cult. 

5.  A large tower or cube that has numerous traps, mazes, locked gates/doors, secret ways designed to mislead and confuse, pits etc.  Is is built to protect something within or keep something from getting out.... 

Keep drawing and drafting.  If you ever need any cartographic help, go over to castlewalls.us and talk to Jim Lassiter.  He's an excellent cartographer and a really helpful fellow as well.  He's used about every drafting program there is and he's a real pro when it comes to Adobe/Photoshop techniques.


----------



## lgburton (Apr 26, 2005)

first off, i've edited the top so that the picture shows the proper "second basement" instead of "third basement. finally...


Suna, i've already started working on something that resembles suggeston number 2 there, so i'll keep working on that . and i'll see what i can come up with on the other ones. it may take me a few weeks, though, since right now i'm smack in the middle of finals.

please, forgive the following bad EQ pun but...

so you want
1) Kelethin
2) Qeynos Sewers
3) Sebilis/Trak's Teeth
4) Veksar
5) Karnor's

.... ok, i deserve to be smacked for that horrendous Everquest flashback... 

Sigurd:

unfortunatly i don't have much file webspace at the moment, and i can't attach a cc2 drawing file to the thread, so i won't be able to post one right now. howbout i email it to you?


----------



## Sigurd (Apr 27, 2005)

lgburton said:
			
		

> Sigurd:
> 
> unfortunatly i don't have much file webspace at the moment, and i can't attach a cc2 drawing file to the thread, so i won't be able to post one right now. howbout i email it to you?





Sounds great. Is there a way we can find an email address for each other without having it pasted in open text on the web for trolls to find???

Sigurd


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 27, 2005)

Oh dude, that's awesome. That totally makes me want to stick a big floating rock in my world!


----------



## lgburton (Apr 27, 2005)

aaaah screwit

lg_burton[at]yahoo[dot]com

mail me, and i'll reply with an attached level from that fort.



			
				Sigurd said:
			
		

> Sounds great. Is there a way we can find an email address for each other without having it pasted in open text on the web for trolls to find???
> 
> Sigurd


----------



## RuminDange (Apr 28, 2005)

lgburton said:
			
		

> aaaah screwit
> 
> lg_burton[at]yahoo[dot]com
> 
> mail me, and i'll reply with an attached level from that fort.





Wonderful work.  These will come in handy.    

Did you use just CC2 or did you also use the DD2 addon?  
I've Been working with the whole setup off and on recently and trying to get a handle on how to do everything.  This is the second time I've tried to use CC2 the last time was a much older verison and I gave up on it for a few year except as reference program for such things as the FR Atlas and stuff.

Would it be alright to email you to get a copy of actual CC2 files to see how you did things? 

Thanks,
RD


----------



## lgburton (Apr 28, 2005)

i did also use the DD2 addon, but there's really not that much in it that can't be done with straight cc2. the only real issue that i can see is that you wouldn't have the symbol catalog. however, it wouldn't be too hard to make up the symbols that i used here (doors and stairs).

sure, rumin, email me also. i'll send ya the map of the second basement.


----------



## Sigurd (Apr 29, 2005)

sent you an email -- did you get it?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 29, 2005)

Neat.


----------



## D'karr (Apr 29, 2005)

lgburton said:
			
		

> i did also use the DD2 addon, but there's really not that much in it that can't be done with straight cc2. the only real issue that i can see is that you wouldn't have the symbol catalog. however, it wouldn't be too hard to make up the symbols that i used here (doors and stairs).
> 
> sure, rumin, email me also. i'll send ya the map of the second basement.




That is the great advantage of CC2.  The fcw file contains the symbols too.  That way you don't have to worry about compatibility.  The FCW file is completely self-contained.


----------



## lgburton (May 1, 2005)

yes, i did get your email, sig.


and d'karr, i definetly agree - cc2 has some very serious advantages.


----------



## lgburton (May 1, 2005)

i've been very busy, havn't been able to email folks files yet, and my apologies on that. it's just a low priority and i'm in the middle of finals.

i will get to it, i swear.


----------



## RuminDange (May 2, 2005)

lgburton said:
			
		

> i've been very busy, havn't been able to email folks files yet, and my apologies on that. it's just a low priority and i'm in the middle of finals.
> 
> i will get to it, i swear.




Don't worry I completely understand, as I too am in the middle of finals for my Masters program. 
Good luck on them.

RD


----------



## Sigurd (May 2, 2005)

lgburton said:
			
		

> i've been very busy, havn't been able to email folks files yet, and my apologies on that. it's just a low priority and i'm in the middle of finals.
> 
> i will get to it, i swear.





Absolutely, I just wanted to make sure you had the address. Its a gracious thing you do in sending the file(s). 

Sigurd


----------

